# My pixie frog setup



## Sam1993 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello this is my pixie frog Gustav. 
he lives in this 30 gallon tank
I got him 1 year ago he's doing pretty good 
I feed him crickets, superworms, cockroaches, grasshoppers, worms and larvae


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice looking totsl enclosure and frog of course.


----------



## Sam1993 (Feb 9, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice looking totsl enclosure and frog of course.


Thank u


----------



## SuIcata (Feb 9, 2019)

He looks really healthy [emoji106] nice tank


----------

